# Arik James and family benifit



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here are a few of the flies that will be at the benefit for Arik. A very nice collection of Bluegill, Trout, Steelhead and Streamers for Bass and Trout. I have also received some other great stuff that will be available at the benefit. I also posted this in the fly tying forum.

D


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

flyrodder46 said:


> Here are a few of the flies that will be at the benefit for Arik. A very nice collection of Bluegill, Trout, Steelhead and Streamers for Bass and Trout. I have also received some other great stuff that will be available at the benefit. I also posted this in the fly tying forum.
> 
> D


Looks good, Denny...


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice looking donations so far guys! I put a package of goodies in the mail to Jerry yesterday. Jerry, check your PM on the details please!

Going to try my best to be present on the 4th. I really would like to get some faces with the names of you guys I have known on here over the past several years!


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

LONG trip for me, but I hope to make it down.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Before I put the finish on, What do you guys think? I don't really care for the factory labels, this allways looks more personal to me.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great! Be cool to see all you guys there as well.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks nice to me Jay. Someone will be very happy to have that in their possession.

D


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

We've had lots more donation come in for everyone to bid on and its gonna be a good time to meet some new faces. We unfortunately won't be able to auction the guided trip with Greg due to some scheduling issues but, another member who runs and guide service recently expressed interest in help the family who lives just minutes from him. Kory Boozer has offered a guide trip and he fishes over various fish including smallmouth , steelhead and trout so getting a date set shouldn't be any issue. Among the numerous fishing related items we have for auction we also have many hunting related items including custom turkey and deer calls, climber treestand, trail camera, etc. To set everyone's minds at ease this fund raiser is for Ariks benefit and in controlled by his grandmother and a financial consultant to help mange to money. A portion of the money will go to the youcaring.com reeldreamsforarik account and is dedicated to his schooling and education. The other portion will be put on a cabelas gift card for him to use for his needs in fishing and hunting, also any items that doesn't sell or could be donated into a tackle box for Arik will go home with him in a brand new tackle box to store everything in.
We'll start bidding after most everyone has arrived and had a chance to eat and look over items. Our bidding system is simple and private, you'll be given a bidding number and you'll use that number on a sheet of paper for each item to bid for it. around 7 we'll announce the winner of each prize. All of the items are also up for bid on the site as well just P.M. your bid and we'll keep everyone posted through this tread with and item and dollar amount.
Sadly you online bidders won't get to partake in the delicious meal before the auction. We are cooking venison steaks and home grown chicken along with baked potatoes and other side dishes that member are bringing to pass. Well have pop and water as well to wash it all down.
Ariks and his family from niles are also going to be attending so you'll have the chance to meet the young lad that everyone is so inspired to help. Al was a man that helped nearly all of us at some point in time and though he didn't reach out to us, he slipped away into depression and darkness. We all remember and celebrate and man that wasn't present the day he couldn't cope anymore. Lets not forgot the things he did for us while we also remember all the people involved. Our thoughts go out to the families that were hurt in the violence.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Between business trips to Oregon and Northern California for StealthCraft Boats and guided trips, I am essentially booked solid for the month of April and May is not really a month that is typically very good here for Smallies or Steelhead so I typically do not book anything that time of year.

I have a lot of open dates for Smallies this Summer on the Joe or Kzoo and several open dates for Steelhead next Fall, so when you are bidding, consider the fact that is basically what you are bidding on.

The trip will be a full day trip, we can fish sun up to sun down or until your arms fall off. I provide all necessary tackle, the majority of my trips these days are light tackle as opposed to in the past when I primarily only ran fly fishing trips. Truth be told, it seems for the demographics of my area, there was always a lot more interest in light tackle trips than fly fishing and as long as I am on the water, I could care less how we are fishing.

For Smallies I focus mainly on fishing topwaters and last year we boated a lot of Smallies over 20", was a very good year and I expect this year to be as good or better. I am a HUGE fan of Smallies and they work really well for Father/Son trips which I too am a huge fan of. 

For steelhead, in the Fall casting plugs is a BLAST and is very productive or we can back-bounce bait or just about anything you want to do, we can put some fish in the boat, I am a huge fan of variety and am open to just about anything...

I never met Al, but spoke to him often via PM's on here or via messages on Facebook, and he genuinely seemed like a kind soul, I think all of us have our demons and unfortunately, not all of us are always able to keep them from interfering with our lives. More than anything, I know that spending time in the outdoors is something that has helped me deal with the realities of life in so many ways, and something I enjoy so much, that anything I can do to help a young man spend more time in the outdoors, I will gladly do...

I leave for Oregon again Thursday so unfortunately I will not be able to make the auction, but hope this clarifies exactly what you are bidding on regarding my donation. You are obviously more than welcome to bring young Arik along if you win the trip with me, but I definitely plan on making Arik a regular angler on my boat as he lives so close to me, I have never met him so Steelton has been kind enough to offer to come along as obviously just throwing a young man who has been through so much in a boat with a stranger would not be the right thing to do. My Dad was never into fishing that much although he was always very supportive of it so I had some local guys who were always taking me and I have always wanted the opportunity to "pay it forward" so to speak...

You guys define the true meaning of Friends with what you are doing for Al, you deserve a huge pat on the back.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

To any member that's planning to attend the Arik James Benefit and fishing the upper to mid Muskegon that needs a spot, I'm more than happy to help ya out this Saturday, no charge. Just a guy and a truck to get ya shuttled to your launch and take-out points.

To my fellow, filthy, bait-fishing brothers that plan on attending, I have a limited amount of eggs to share with those that may need it. Some Steelhead, some king. While I'm not an egg curing guru, my stuff has been known to catch a fish or two.
(Blind pig/acorn theory I guess) :lol: 

Both of these offers are ONLY for those attending the benefit, the spotting service nor the eggs are for sale, so please don't ask. Hit me with a PM if ya need any of the above.

I look forward to meeting up with some old friends and making some new ones this Saturday. I know Gabe (Steelton) plans on putting a first class feed bag on those that attend and there'll be plenty of top notch gear that has been offered up for auction by many generous members of this site. Make sure to stop by and join in on the great fellowship and check out some of this great gear, there is something for every type of angler and hunter to drool over.....................and it's for a good cause to boot.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

I can't make it, but would like to donate some money to the James family. let me know n I will pm u my address. (on the river by 5th 3rd ball park)


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

riverbob said:


> I can't make it, but would like to donate some money to the James family. let me know n I will pm u my address. (on the river by 5th 3rd ball park)


http://www.youcaring.com/reeldreamsforarik


This site is set up and managed for the young man's future and the bulk of funds raised at the benefit will go there.


Good Karma on ya RB.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

jerrob said:


> http://www.youcaring.com/reeldreamsforarik
> 
> 
> This site is set up and managed for the young man's future and the bulk of funds raised at the benefit will go there.
> ...


 Done, thanks


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Remember you can bid on the larger items online just pm me and I'll update the price to the thread. We have used summit viper ss treestand, Moultrie trail camera, custom made deer and turkey calls, custom made steelhead rod, and guided fishing trip with boozer guide service.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank to everyone for showing up and taking in the food, friends and stories. Through everyones support we raised over $1500 and sent Arik home with tons of equipment and tackle to help with his pursuit of steelhead. I specify steelhead because I asked him if enjoyed any other fish maybe bass, his words "I don't fish for bass" to which I replied "there only two types of fish in this world Arik, Steelhead and Skamania".


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

steelton said:


> I specify steelhead because I asked him if enjoyed any other fish maybe bass, his words "I don't fish for bass" to which I replied "there only two types of fish in this world Arik, Steelhead and Skamania".


Lol


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Very nice meeting all of you last night! It was also great to meet arik, I hope to have the privilege to fish with him one day for one of the only two types of fish in this world! So glad to hear we did so well! Gabe, attached is the photo of your long lost twin I was telling ya about! Any of you guys ever wanna fish, or get an outing together, by all means, hit me up! You are all class acts in my book! Those of you that didn't get my number, shoot me a pm!


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

> Thank to everyone for showing up and taking in the food, friends and stories. Through everyones support we raised over $1500 and sent Arik home with tons of equipment and tackle to help with his pursuit of steelhead. I specify steelhead because I asked him if enjoyed any other fish maybe bass, his words "I don't fish for bass" to which I replied "there only two types of fish in this world Arik, Steelhead and Skamania".


That's awesome!!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

It was nice to meet some of you yesterday!

Also a huge thanks to everyone who showed up! The donations and bids were awesome and it's great to see that much money raised!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

It was a great time by all who attended the benefit, meeting most of the M-S members who were there for the first time was fun. Thanks to Gabe and his family for putting this together and for some great food. It was awesome to meet Arik and his family, they seem to be a very close knit and caring family. Thanks again to Steelton for a very nice afternoon.

D


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Thousands and thousands of apologies to everyone (especially you Denny) for not being there in the afternoon to meet everyone. I am glad to see everything went well however. Thanks for the eggs Steelton, now the Mrs. is on my ass to get some chickens!


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

Happens every time


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

All the eggs were swept up by the time I worked my way over there! I wish I could have met ya wyandot, that rod was absolutely gorgeous! The intricate detailing was amazing!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

wyandot said:


> Thousands and thousands of apologies to everyone (especially you Denny) for not being there in the afternoon to meet everyone. I am glad to see everything went well however. ...


Sorry I was unable to attend. I missed out. Good job, guys & gals!!


----------

